# ocsinventory install



## lucas1 (May 24, 2021)

Good day.

Here is an error during the installation process.
etc/logrotate.d/ocsinventory-server directory created.
Permissions? Or special directory structure?

Where logrotate.ocsinventory-server.local file create?

```
OK, Communication server Perl modules install finished;-)|
|                                                          |
|     Creating Communication server log directory...       |
+----------------------------------------------------------+

Creating Communication server log directory /var/log/ocsinventory-server.

Fixing Communication server log directory files permissions.
*** WARNING Please configure log rotation for files in /var/log/ocsinventory-server
Configuring logrotate for Communication server.
cp: etc/logrotate.d/ocsinventory-server: No such file or directory
Can't open logrotate.ocsinventory-server.local: No such file or directory.
cat: logrotate.ocsinventory-server.local: No such file or directory
Removing old communication server logrotate file /etc/logrotate.d/ocsinventory-NG
Writing communication server logrotate to file /etc/logrotate.d/ocsinventory-server
*** ERROR: Unable to configure log rotation, please look at error in /usr/local/share/ocsinventory-server/ocs_server_setup.log and fix !
```


----------



## lucas1 (May 25, 2021)

You need to install not from ports but from here:








						Releases · OCSInventory-NG/OCSInventory-ocsreports
					

Webconsole for OCS Inventory NG. Contribute to OCSInventory-NG/OCSInventory-ocsreports development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				



From here the installation goes.


----------

